# Lightning Hot Drops



## Jriley08 (Jan 2, 2012)

Found this in a little shop a town over from me in October during the Black Walnut Festival. Part of the label is missing so I took a guess at what the name might and typed it into google. It called Lightning Hot Drops. I read that people would go into the drug store and buy this stuff and mix it with 7up and when finished would need helped out of the store. The ingredient read "Each fluid ounce contains 48 Minims of Chlorophorm, 48 Minims of Ether, Alcohol 60% by volume. Also fluid extract or myrrh, fluid extract of Capsicum and fluid extract of lavender compound." I think I paid 4 or 5 dollars for it.


----------



## epackage (Jan 2, 2012)

That sounds alot better than Mudslide Mix....[8D]


----------

